# Mirror casing



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Seems it's not my week! Today I managed to smash the plastic mirror casing on the nearside of my Integra 636LS against a projecting branch avoiding a oncoming large truck on a rather narrow Cornish A-road. 

Fortunately the mirror is OK and its electric operation etc. Only the plastic wasn't quite man enough for the whack it got. Haven't contacted Eura Mobil yet, but does anyone know if the mirrors are a stock truck/bus item?


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Hi Pard,
Try http://www.a1mirrors.com/shop/ I found them very helpful

Bill


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, billmac. That looks like a very useful supplier, although I don't know which trucks use the particular model fitted to my Merc-based Eura Mobil - could be Iveco, not sure. 

I've discovered that the mirrors were made by Mekra Lang and they have reference number labels on them. Didn't look last night -doh! So I've emailed their UK agent and hope I shall get some useful help there. 

If I get nowhere the supplier you noted looks worth a try - by phone, I guess, as the mirrors on the website are all complete ones, and I'm hoping I can just buy a casing.

Terry


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

On my Hymer the DAF/MAN/ERF http://www.a1mirrors.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=23&category_id=1 did the job as its only the mounting bar diameter that is critical. I know you only want the casing so it may be worth giving them a ring.
If you need to replace an all electric one any time although they lorry ones are 24 volt on control and heating but these will work ok on 12 volt and are a lot cheaper than dealer supplied units.

Trust you get it sorted.

Bill.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

If you have Mekra Lang mirrors you can try here blind spot mirrors
I think it Sharon to speak to, have your code numbers to hand.

I had to buy one for our truck, it was around £24. They also do chinese copies for around £6, but you may have to glue them on as the fittings are different.

On ours Adria, it uses the same as Hymer & Burstner... as well as MAN lorries.
The pole size is 28mm from memory.

hth

w


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all who responded. I managed to track down Mekra Lang UK who referred me to a local supplier, Big Wheels Services of Roche near St Austell, who obtained the part by the following day - pretty good service. I'm almost £27 the poorer, but who thought running a motorhome was a cheap pastime? (Especially when you have a too-close relationship with hedgerows)


----------

